

Is MySpace a Digital Ghetto?  Please Participate in this Sociology Study - NathanKP

Hello HN members,<p>My name is Nathan and I am working a college sociology project based on the original study behind the recent popular HN thread:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=685231 - MySpace now a "digital ghetto".<p>The original study attempted to explain the shift from MySpace to Facebook as a form of online social stratification.<p>My study will attempt to independently analyze and aggregate the opinions of those who use FaceBook and MySpace.  It will attempt to determine why users of social networks prefer their social network over others.<p>Since I know that there was quite a spirited discussion over this issue in the original HN thread I am confident that this sociological study will also interest you.<p>If you want to participate then please visit the online survey that I coded and set up for this project:<p>http://affiliate-script.com/socialNetworkSurvey.php<p>I thank you in advance for any survey responses that I receive.  Please if you have any thoughts, comments, or advice feel free to comment on this thread.<p>Thank you,<p>Nathan
======
NathanKP
A live link to the survey:

<http://affiliate-script.com/socialNetworkSurvey.php>

